# [H] Blackhand "Die Schwarze Hand" sucht nette aktive Member



## Philistyne (30. Mai 2014)

Hi ! Wir sind die neugegründete Fungilde "Die Schwarze Hand" auf Blackhand ! Auf Seiten der Horde wollen wir gemeinsam Azeroth unsicher machen. Dabei legen wir keinen Wert auf Höchstleistungen im Raid sondern eher auf solche Sachen wie Ehrlichkeit, Höflichkeit, Aktivität und Hilfsbereitschaft. Solltest Du Interesse haben uns beim Aufbau der Gilde zu helfen dann melde Dich bitte ingame bei einem unserer Member die online sind und läßt Dich mitreißen von einem stimmigen Ambiente !


----------

